# Landfall



## Barry Graham (Feb 9, 2006)

The tank landing craft "Landfall" (LCT 7074) became a nightclub in Liverpool ("Clubship Landfall") after decommissioning. After many years in this role she moved to Birkenhead where she became part of the (now defunct) Historic Warships collection. After the "Historic Warships" were split up, she remained in Birkenhead's East Float where she has been described as "awaiting restoration." She is a familiar sight in the East Float, slowly corroding and obviously in need of TLC, but on 17 July I was shocked to see that she had sunk. I've posted a picture of her in a sunken condition in Maritime Casualties. This ship was the last surviving tank landing craft from the D-Day landings. She is also part of the UK National Historic Fleet. I know that there are higher profile examples of our maritime heritage than this vessel. However I am at a loss to understand how a historically important ship whose importance has been recognised to the extent of inclusion on a national register can just be allowed to rot way.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder Barry....................... 

I was ashore one Saturday night off a Port Liner when we decided to make for the "Landfall" nightclub.

One of the " Door Management Officials" carefully explained that she had been a tank landing craft during W.W.2 and seemed less than appreciative when i expressed surprise that with all the flashing lights and ultra loud disco music eminating from her, i was surprised the German wouldn't have "seen her coming".

We decided to go to the "Slaughterhouse" instead.


----------



## Compass Rose (Apr 10, 2010)

There has been some talk amongst the locals that Landfall was deliberately sunk, as she was moved to inboard of the jetty where she has been for some time. The move took place on the 19th Feb this year,and she sank on the 9th March. There was a chap who was 'Sabre Rattling' over the fact that she has been abandoned, as he had plans to restore her, but alas no more has been heard.


----------

